# mtd tractor



## redneckfromnb (Apr 16, 2013)

hi guy's im new here, I got a 18 hp 51" cut but not sure what year.the model number is 144q848h522, the mfg code I 21-074-0530.can anyone help to identify this. thanks


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Your model # comes back as a 1995


----------



## redneckfromnb (Apr 16, 2013)

thanks for the reply.im actually looking for a diagram of the transaxle.mines not shifting now


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Go *HERE* for a manual....you'll need your model and serial number.


----------



## redneckfromnb (Apr 16, 2013)

dosent seem to work .thanks anyways


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I clicked on it and went right to it. Here's the address http://manuals.mtdproducts.com/mtd/Public.do


----------



## redneckfromnb (Apr 16, 2013)

still cant get the file to open. does it say what size drive belts it takes? thanks again for the info.


----------

